# My new car - Renault Liquid yellow with a twist



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

After ordering the car last October and following many months of planning and tinkering with the spec, my Lotus Exige V6 will be ready to collect this coming Saturday  :thumb:

The reason for the delay was that I'd asked Lotus to carry out a number of specific changes to the car, mainly to have it painted in Renault Liquid Yellow (my favourite colour on a car!) with Phantom Black (a gloss black) painted on the spoiler, front splitter, rear panel and side pods.

The interior has had special treatment as well and has been trimmed in alcantara with yellow stitching to match the seats. Normally this is just a soft plastic finish on the dash. The steering wheel has also been re-trimmed using the same materials and thread and that will be fitted by the dealer before I collect it.

Finally, the car will be fitted with a 2bular exhaust, complete with 100mm carbon tips for a bit more of a sporty note!














































I've got the day booked off next Monday and I'm going to spend it detailing the car up with my ever growing collection of detailing gear 










I can't wait! :buffer:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

:thumb:Nice car !


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

That looks superb :argie:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks stunning Reetb., enjoy :thumb: :car:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That looks the part. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:
A mate has one of these in Pearl White and isn't a million miles away from you. I can confirm these are ridiculously quick. Enjoy!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow brilliant choice. Looks great.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice, Best colour too by a mile I agree there.

Forgive my lack of Lotus Knowledge...Is a Exige a Longer Elise? I take it the Elise doesn't come with the Hardtop or V6 option?

Happy Motoring...Good weather on its way too.

(Just Googled it.....Bloody Fast and Powerful!!!)


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Very nice, Best colour too by a mile I agree there.
> 
> Forgive my lack of Lotus Knowledge...Is a Exige a Longer Elise? I take it the Elise doesn't come with the Hardtop or V6 option?
> 
> ...


The Elise doesn't come with a V6 at present, but instead it has a 1.8 litre supercharged unit in it. The Exige is also a little bit longer and wider.

The Exige is meant to be more of a track weapon, but I've specced mine more for road use


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Gorgeous!! I predict much fun!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Erm...wow.

Lovely colour and custom spec you've had done.

Enjoy!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, not many people get a new paint job on a new car !, i bet that wasn't cheap ?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Very very nice car, Great that lotus do you own spec


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow, that looks stunning


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Now that is a good looking car!


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to detail it Sunday / Monday and enter Waxstock. Not sure if new cars are allowed and assume if they are, I'd get a heavy points discount. Still I'd like to enter it


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Stunning.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Very, very nice.
Enjoy


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Stunning


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Great choice of colour


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic looking car.

Have fun detailing it!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks stunning and Unique! I'm nxot normally a fan of yellow but if you are going to do it, do the Renault shade for sure. I have seen the proper flake pop on here before with the right LSP :thumb:

Awesome :thumb::argie:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That is a stunning car - enjoy the detailing!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Stunning motor. Love the colour really suits it. Enjoy!


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

That car is sublime! Muchos jealousy


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looking good on the outside fella, but that interior is seriously needing an overhaul.

Still using Vectra indicators and wiper stalks from what I see......

Have fun with it


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Looking good on the outside fella, but that interior is seriously needing an overhaul.
> 
> Still using Vectra indicators and wiper stalks from what I see......
> 
> Have fun with it


Yeah it's a little dated, which is why I asked for it to be trimmed in alcantara. That said, they are such fun cars to drive, that the little things like the indicator stalks are the least of my worries  :driver:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a stunning looking car!


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

That is something else!!


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 

This week just seems to be dragging. Why can't it be Saturday yet haha?


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Mega! 

I knew this was going to be a Lotus of some sort in LY!


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

-Jamie- said:


> Mega!
> 
> I knew this was going to be a Lotus of some sort in LY!


Looks like you have LY as well. Any detailing tips for it?


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple more photos from the dealership. Collecting it tomorrow 

Re-trimmed wheel:










Gloss black spoiler:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

You jammy git.

Love it. Enjoy the drive home!

I'd be taking a very big detour


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just one more sleep chum. 

That's one awesome looking car. I'd love to be able to spec a car exactly as I'd like it. 

Let us know how you get on tomorrow. 

Health to enjoy btw!

Cooks


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

BBBEEEAAASSSTTT!!!!!

That is all lol.

lovely car mate.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow, that looks stunning. LY is one of the best colours around imo. 

Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick update to say that I collected the car this morning and it's FANTASTIC!!!! The car is quick...really quick and I can't even push it plus the fit and finish is superb. Far better than any other Lotus I've owned.

I love it!!

Few photos

As the sun is out I'm going out for a drive


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome, absolutely awesome.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow that's an awesome looking car. Great spec you've chosen and hats off to you on the colour. Liquid yellow is stunning and it suits this car perfectly. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry to hijack your thread does anyone know what material that is over the dash please?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like alcantara


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

A small update for those who are interested. I now have a proper exhaust fitted 

The system uses the same valve approach as the stock system, so you can have it quiet or loud.

With the valve shut, it's no louder than the stock system which is perfect for when I come home late at night or go out early in the morning and don't want to annoy the neighbours.

With the valve open, the system is straight through without any silencing at all. Sufficed to say that it's pretty loud!!!

Here's a small video with some static blips:






(I don't know how to embed the video, so have linked it instead)

....and a few photos. The tips are 100mm each, with carbon outer shells to blend in better with the black valance


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

justinio said:


> Looks like alcantara


Yep, it's alcantara


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

VERY VERY nice, i prefer it on LOUD.


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

AMG-A45 said:


> VERY VERY nice, i prefer it on LOUD.


It's great when you let the revs drop as well as it crackles, pops and bangs like a Group B Rally car :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds really good. 

How'd you get on at Waxstock? Not many people posted up pictures.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That sounds amazing!!!!!!


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

What a fantastic car, and a fantastic sound. Lucky bugger.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

This looks and sounds epic. I've always wanted an Exige or Elise but haven't been in a position to buy one. 

LY is one of my favourite colours as well so top marks from me. I had no idea Lotus would offer to have a car painted any colour, was that the factory or dealership that arranged that?

I didn't see it at Waxstock.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> I didn't see it at Waxstock.


That'll be why I haven't see any pictures of it then.:lol:

I was sure it was selected for the top 16? Oh well.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> That'll be why I haven't see any pictures of it then.:lol:
> 
> I was sure it was selected for the top 16? Oh well.


If it was it may have dropped out. There was a black Integra that was a last minute entry I believe.


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, very sorry but I had to drop out of Waxstock. This was a combination of my car having to go in for it's running in service and for the exhaust to be fitted, but the only date they could do that worked around my holiday was the 25th July (Waxstock weekend) and I only got the car back yesterday.

However, I promise to re-enter next year and make sure that my diary is clear to bring it!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't believe I have to wait a year to see it


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

I promise to re-enter next year and if I'm lucky enough to be selected in the top 16 you'll see (and maybe hear it). Although the noise would be a bit anti social in the hall lol!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ReetB said:


> I promise to re-enter next year and if I'm lucky enough to be selected in the top 16 you'll see (and maybe hear it). Although the noise would be a bit anti social in the hall lol!


Looks like we both will be entering


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a few quick driveby videos, mindful to keep the car within the speed limit so no more than second gear. But it gives an idea


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ReetB said:


> Here's a few quick driveby videos, mindful to keep the car within the speed limit so no more than second gear. But it gives an idea


That. Sounds. Fricken. Awesome. :argie:

This video popped up after yours






Also very nice


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor!!

Enjoy the ride :thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Those indicator stalks go back a bit don't they!


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you embed the YouTube link?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Get the full link from the URL bar at the top of the YouTube site when on your video.

Paste it into the message box here, but remove the S from the https://


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Like this....


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

ReetB said:


> Like this....


YAY! 

Sounds good


----------

